# Zoey's new dress



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I made this a while back, thought I had shared the pictures before, but I guess I didn't.

Here's the pattern I used: How to Make Custom Dog Clothing : Decorating : Home & Garden Television


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Those came out great! That is the website I used to make my first dress and the dresses I make now but I don't do the buttom part that way, even though I want to try it and see how it comes out. You did a great job! Love the fabric!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

AWE... Zoey, you are so beautiful! I love the second one. Sweet girl!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

awww Zoey, you look lovely in your dress 
well made mummy!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

that is very good.. well done x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

gorgeous , love Zoey in red


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Very sweet, well done x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Super cute! You did a great job!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, very sweet. Great job!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw so cute! It came out really nice!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Well done it turned out lovely.
The girls are so cute as always too. x


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Way cute! I used that pattern too for the pink and white harness dress I made a couple months ago.


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

thts so cute, once I get my sewing machine I think I'm going to give tht a try !


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

How cute! Good job!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So cute, love the little bandana/denim western theme.


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

cute!!


----------

